# أقوال الآباء والقديسين عن الصليب والفداء و القيامة



## مونيكا 57 (4 أبريل 2015)

*أقوال الآباء والقديسين عن الصليب والفداء و القيامة 

أقوال القديس أغسطينوس

+ لقد تنازل الخالق ليصير إنساناً، صار إلي ما أوجده حتى لا تهلك الخليقة التي أوجدها!
 + "الطريق " يتهم في الطريق !
 + "الحق " يتهم من شهود الزور!
 + ديان الأحياء والأموات يدان من قاض مائت!
 + المعلم بالسياط يضربونه !
 + "والكرمة " بالشوك يكللونه!
 + والذي يشفي الآخرين يجرحونه !
 + لقد صار إنساناً واحتمل هذه الأمور وما يشبهها مما لا يستحقها لكي يحررنا نحن غير المستحقين!
 + من أجلنا احتمل كل هذه الشرور هذا الذي لا يستحقها غامراً إيانا بالبركات نحن غير المستوجبين للبركة ! 
 + يا لحكم الله غير المدرك !!
يخطئ الأثيم، ويعاقب الكريم! 
يحرم الطالح، ويجلد الصالح !
 + ربي أجذبني أيها المصلوب إلى مخدع عرس صليبك حتى أفرح واسر بالشتائم والإهانات وأقبل الألم بسرور أن يصلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم-
+ وما يرتكبه المنافق، يحتمله الصديق! 
وما يستقرضه العبد يغرمه الرب!
وما يلقيه المخلوق يلقاه الخالق! 
 +اي شيء يجوع إليه المسيح أو يعطش سوى أعمالنا الصالحة لقد جاع عبر الأجيال مشتهيًا أن يجد ثمرًا مفرحًا للسماء - 
+ عندما لم يجب كان صامتًا كحملٍ، وعندما أجاب علمنا كراعٍ. لذلك ليتنا نتعلم مما قاله
-أنت مع كونك إنسان أردت أن تكون إلهاً فضللت!
وهو مع كونه الله أراد أن يكون إنساناً لكي يرد ذلك الذي ضل 
+لا يوجد شئ نافع مثل التأمل كل يوم فيما احتمله ابن الله لأجلنا 
+ لقد احتمل الخالق حكم "البشر " الظالم ليتمم الحكم العادل إذ من قبيل رحمته احتمل الحكم 
------------
 قال القديس ما ريعقوب السروجى :

 +أظلمت الشمس وهرب النور وانتهى الشعاع , لبس الجو لوناً مكمداً بألم عظيم ..
وقالت الشمس كيف أشرق على الخليقة وشمس البر العظيم على الصليب !
وبأى وجه يُظهر النهار نوره وسيده عار بين اللصوص !
--------------
 ابونا بيشوى كامل حامل الصليب

+ الحب الالهى النابع من الصليب هو الطاقة التى تدفع الخادم لخدمة النفوس . 
 + سيظل يسوع فاتحا ذراعيه باستمرار لانه يريد نفسي التى مات لاجلها لكى يحتضنها
+الصليب هو المنارة التى أوقد عليها المسيح نور العالم ،الذى من قبله صرنا نوراً للعالم 
-----------
 القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم

+ احتمل يسوع رب السماء و الأرض سخرية الأشرار مقدما لنا نفسه مثال للصبر .
 + هل شتمك احد ؟ 
 ارسم العلامة على صدرك وتذكر كل ماحدث ( اثناء الصلب) ... 
واذ بكل شىء ينطفى .
-+ كم منكم يقول الآن ليتنى كنت أرى هيئةالرب وشكله وملابسه فهاأنت تنظره وتلمسه وتأكله هونفسه..هذانفسه نحن نغتذى به
-----------
 ( الانبا باخوميوس ) 

 +لقد حملنا على عاتقنا صليب مسيحنا ، ليس العود الخشبي بل شقاء الجسم وقمع شهواته وإماتة أهوائنا 
------------ 
- القديس يوحنا سابا”

+في جميع آلامه كن معه وتألم كما تألم، بشتيمة بقبول البصاق بتسمير المسامير وأصلب نفسك معه في الصليب حتى تبتهج معه في عرسه 
----------
 القس منسى يوحنا


+انظر أيها المسيحى للصليب كينبوع خلاصك ومصدر نجاتك وأصل سعادتك ف الحياة الحاضرة ووثيقة حصولك ع المجد الأبدى فى الحياة العتيدة 
----------
( الشيخ الروحاني) 


+اصلب نفسك مع الرب فى الصليب واشرب معة الخل والمر حتى تبتهج معة فى عرسة
---------
- القديس الأب يوحنا


+ إن أردت أن تكون متضعاً حقا اشته الإهانة والاضطهاد وشهوة الجوع إلى الطعام لأنك بالعدل تستحقها وليس هو تنازلاً منك. 
-------------
الأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب

فى الصليب نلنا 4 عطايا عطية الغفران وعطية التبرير وعطية الشبع وعطية الخلود . 
---------------





​*


----------

